# GTO Key Ressurection -- HELP needed!



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

I laundered my key. Oh no!
And I spelled resurrection wrong. Double oh-no!

It still will start the car, but the buttons no longer remotely unlock the car or trunk.

I couldn't figure out how to non-destructively open the key -- presuming the battery may not have survived the wash cycle.

Other ideas for how I might save this key?
Thanks!
Bob


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

There are threads on opening them up to change the battery but, based on what I've seen, buy a new fob.....it's much less hassle.


----------



## BobS (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks - I found the threads about reprogramming.... 

I've tried unscrewing the metal key portion, and prying inside that slot (to open the fob case) but I am concerned I'm going to break the plastic case.

Some of the threads say 'sealed for life'. What did anyone out there have to do in order to open it up?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I believe the fob is glued but can be pulled apart though.

Its a standard button cell that has solder tabs on it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Through the key into a bag of rice, it'll suck the moisture out of it.Worked when I washed my phone my mistake.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm doing the same thing right now. Spending a little time in the basement is much better than spending ~$100 on one new key fob.

Key Fob Battery Replacement...w/pics - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Life is too short....the transmitter was only 36 bucks when I bought mine.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have read threads on here about replacing the battery etc.. and it sounds like a hassle. My dealer wanted over $300 for a new one. The battery in mine is dying rapidly and to avoid the whole thing I just got an aftermarket (Python) alarm with its own fob. It was about $250 with install and I never have to use the GTO key fob. Makes for a full pocket with the key and another fob, but you have the added security as well. 

*Note:* According to my shop guy, install was a huuuge bitch. Needed all sorts of extra relays etc. However he didn't charge me more. Remote start is near impossible on our cars so I didn't go there. 

:cheers


----------



## 6shooter (Oct 2, 2012)

HP11 said:


> Life is too short....the transmitter was only 36 bucks when I bought mine.


Where'd you find a transmitter for that price?


----------



## PabloGTO (Dec 27, 2012)

Buddy whatever way u look at it ur in a tough spot, i lost my key the other day but i remembered a website, ikeyless.com, i bought a new key from them, and had a locksmith attempt to program it, he will have to reprogram ur ignition codes to work with the key because no one really caries those codes and for some reason gtos dont pare up with new keys... whatever u do DO NOT GET A USED KEY FOR THIS PROCESS, those keys once programmed will only work on one gto forever u cant reprogram them. The key with the battery will cost u 100$ having a teck program it for u will cost anywhere from 50 to 100 dollars, and the worst part of all... u have to hope someone is willing to go thru the trouble, those tecknitians, once they see what they r up against usually dont want to go thru the hastle

Sent from my LG-MS770 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

PabloGTO said:


> The key with the battery will cost u 100$ having a teck program it for u will cost anywhere from 50 to 100 dollars, and the worst part of all... u have to hope someone is willing to go thru the trouble, those tecknitians, once they see what they r up against usually dont want to go thru the hastle


This is an old thread and it's contents have been discussed many times here. Let me correct the misinformation you have added, however. The fob *does not * have to be programmed by a "teck" (I'm sure you mean "tech"). You'd have to have the metal part of the key cut by a locksmith but you can program the fob. Look it up.


6shooter said:


> Where'd you find a transmitter for that price?


At the Chevy dealership I go to. (Part #92123129) The price is from GM Parts Direct but if I print it out and take it to them, they'll match it.


----------

